# Header for a 428



## Tbryan (Feb 17, 2016)

*Exhaust manifolds for a 428*

Hello all, I am looking to replace my long tube headers with something that fits better and requires less up keep. The motor is mostly stock, the only performance upgrades are a mild cam and performance intake. I have seen a few posts here about the Ram Air manifold and I'm not sure if this is the road I should go down or look into going back to a stock set. Doese any one out there have any thoughts?

Since I have a non-original motor setup I'm wondering if there might be clearance issues with the Ram Air? Is there anyone else out there that is running a 428 in a 66 or 67 GTO with the Ram Air manifolds?

Thanks


----------

